# Aquarium glass panel replacement.



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Is it worth it to replace the front glass panel of a 180 gallon ? Anyone know a good place for glass or someone who does these kinds of repairs ? 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It will depend on the cost of the glass as to whether it is worth it or not. I am guessing that if you aren't doing it yourself you may not consider it worth while, cost wise. I was actually looking at glass on line the other day. There are a few places around the GTA that supply glass, including starfire glass.


----------

